# NE OH Carp and Suckers



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Where are some places with big populations of carp and/or suckers? Caught my first couple of carp on the fly last year and it was a blast! Had good luck in the erie tribs during the sucker run but looking to try some new paces. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

I am also looking for some carp spots on NE Ohio. I'm not asking for honey holes just a place to get started on fly fishing for carp from the shore. I've never done it before and would love some helpfull suggestions. I'd also like to fish for em with someone with experience. PM me if you'd prefer not to post your response in the forum. Thanks guys!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

The only place you need to go to fly fish for carp is Beach City Revervoir. Fish south of 250 off of SR 93 and fish the backwaters. It's about a foot deep and muddy as heck back there and you can sight fish for them.Some areas are so shallow and silted in their backs will be sticking out of the water.You have to be stealthy and they can easily see you or feel your vibrations as you walk the shore and when they do, they'll be gone.
Also watch out for the girly boys down there. They are usually harmless. A swift kick usually takes care of them


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Here is one from the Shag


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

fredg53 said:


> Here is one from the Shag


Nice fredg53! I hope to hook into my own monster soon.


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

Lewzer said:


> The only place you need to go to fly fish for carp is Beach City Revervoir. Fish south of 250 off of SR 93 and fish the backwaters. It's about a foot deep and muddy as heck back there and you can sight fish for them.Some areas are so shallow and silted in their backs will be sticking out of the water.You have to be stealthy and they can easily see you or feel your vibrations as you walk the shore and when they do, they'll be gone.
> Also watch out for the girly boys down there. They are usually harmless. A swift kick usually takes care of them


Thanks Lewzer, I'll try that lake out soon.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Below any damn on the Mahoning river is my favorite carp spot.


----------

